# Terminology Books



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Being in Australia, there is not a lot of readily available information, infact guns have become a bit of a taboo.

So i'm looking for info on some titles of books, to help with terminology / understanding etc.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes Sir. The Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson 3rd edition for one. It's a must for anybody into S&W hand guns. The Colt.45 Automatic if you like to work on the 1911 styled pistols. If you are getting into reloading you might want Lyman's Pistol & Revolver handbook. Of corse you will need Gun Digest. There's a few. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try moving to another country, and then just going to the nearest public library.

Was gun confiscation really what they meant by "Advance, Australia fair..."?


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Try moving to another country, and then just going to the nearest public library.
> 
> Was gun confiscation really what they meant by "Advance, Australia fair..."?


Well actually, they based it off 'Australians all let us rejoyce, for we are young and free' - but they screwed it up, and figured freedom was something we had to forgo, in place of 'protection from ourselves' apparently... :smt022


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ:
Thanks for being a good sport about my snotty answer to your serious request.


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> DJ:
> Thanks for being a good sport about my snotty answer to your serious request.


Ha! mate, I agree completley...the amount of loopholes I have to jump through to get what I feel as a human I should be entitled to, is rediculous.

I guess when you have a culture based on a colony of convicts, we never had rights from the start.

:smt1099


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

Try visiting this web site.

http://www.paladin-press.com/


----------

